# Seeking NCAA Hockey Playoffs Schedule



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone have a TV schedule for the NCAA "Frozen Four" and the regioanls?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't know if this will be any help, but ya might check here. I did see some radio, but no TV.


----------

